# Practice wedding makeup on my friend Heather



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

Sorry, I know I posted once today already, but...whatever. 

My friend Heather and I practiced makeup the other day to try to get an idea of what she wants for her wedding. I talked her out of a full out smokey eye, and got her to wear eyelashes...so that's good. 

Her makeup:





Hmmm...it looks kinda off there, but it was perfect in person, I promise. Haha. 

http://i2.tinypic.com/x5wdhy.jpg
Me doing her makeup, Circuit City style. Haha. Luckily you can't see me very well...I had nothing but Studio Fix, a bit of concealer, and mascara from the day before on. Haha. Plus my hair was gross and messy, haha. I had just gotten off work, and I didn't feel like waking up to get ready before work that day...late night. But I think it's a pretty cute picture, nonetheless!



























Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing s/s
Naked pigment
Satin Taupe e/s
Mulch e/s
Embark e/s
Shroom e/s
Goldbit e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Carbon e/s over Blacktrack
Zoomlash mascara 
Fake lashes

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Studio Stick (I think) concealer in NW20
Physician's Formula concealer duo (yellow side)
Mocha blush
Petticoat MSF

Lips 
Whirl l/l
Viva Glam V l/s
a TINY bit of Viva Glam II l/s
Viva Glam V l/g
Mouth-watering l/g


PS: Yes, I know that her face is a little bit darker than her body. This is because we were just using what we had on hand. She's going to get her proper shade today. She used to tan a lot, so the stuff she has is too dark...so we just used mine. So we'll be using whatever she gets matched with for the wedding, as well as a bronzer.

We thought this was kinda funny...

The bathroom counter when we were done: 
http://i2.tinypic.com/x5wh13.jpg
We didn't use all of it...but almost!!!

I know that Studio Fix can cause problems in photos. My question is...if it didn't make a difference in any of the pictures we took, will it be a big deal for the actual wedding pictures? I only dusted it on...most of the coverage came from the SFF. I used Studio Fix lightly for the last wedding I did, and the pictures turned out fine. So...opinions?


----------



## samila18 (May 5, 2006)

that is gorgeous!! and wow I want some of that smirnoff.. NOW haha.. is that green apple I see?? isn't it AMAZING?!?!


----------



## Bexx (May 5, 2006)

Smirnoff ice is the Devils Juice!  LOL  beware! looks great tho!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

Lol yeah, I hadn't had one of those things in so long!


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2006)

I love her eyes....and the Smirnoff Ice Triple Blacks.  LOL!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 5, 2006)

Wow she looks gorgeous, you got the perfect balance between sexy and subtle good job xx


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 5, 2006)

You Did An Amazing Job Girlie And You Got Mad Skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love The Eye Make~up But I Know That Once Her Eyebrows Are Cleaned Up The Shape That You Are Creating Will Be Phenomenal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She Is Going To Be A Gorgeous Bride!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (May 5, 2006)

yes, she'll look great then!


----------



## lovelyrose (May 5, 2006)

You have some great skills!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_You Did An Amazing Job Girlie And You Got Mad Skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love The Eye Make~up But I Know That Once Her Eyebrows Are Cleaned Up The Shape That You Are Creating Will Be Phenomenal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She Is Going To Be A Gorgeous Bride! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I have no control over the eyebrow thing. She doesn't like messing with them, so I believe they'll probably be left that way.


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2006)

My *only* advice is to try the makeup with the dress on and take a couple of pictures to see how it looks...sometimes it looks REALLY good in the practice run (and it does look amazing) but next to the dress it's overpowering...

But the look is beautiful!


----------



## asteffey (May 5, 2006)

okay, dude. 

makeup + smirnoff =amazing.
drunk wearing amazing lipgloss=LIFE


----------



## Bowker2 (May 5, 2006)

beautious job, and good job talking her into the bridal-smoky eye, she looks soo pretty


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 5, 2006)

LOL I love the smirnoff!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (May 5, 2006)

I LOVE that it is so classy and sexy!


----------



## colormust (May 5, 2006)

good job ashley....i seem to have such a hard time putting m/u on someone eles


----------



## giz2000 (May 5, 2006)

I loved the Smirnoff bottle...very cute touch in the pics!

About the Studio Fix...don't use it the day of the wedding...remember, professoinal photographers use stronger flashes, etc and her face will look a lot whiter than her body...not a good look.  Use a loose powder instead (any will do).


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 5, 2006)

Love that look on her. The eyes are gorgeous. I got a huge laugh at the Smirnoff bottles!!


----------



## kimmy (May 5, 2006)

ashley...you must do my makeup when i get married, that is amazing. seriously.


----------



## mcorreia (May 5, 2006)

i love the all look: gorgeous


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 5, 2006)

Great look for her. I love smokey eyes on brides.

You might want to try the loose blot powder on her, rather than studio fix. Pro photography is completely different than pics with a regular camera. The SF will be glowing white on film.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 5, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (May 5, 2006)

this is the perfect wedding look not too dark & not too light.  a very natural glam look.  you did a great job!!  i just got finished with a whole wedding party last weekend they're so much fun!  make sure to take pics of the day of when her hair is done up too!  the only thing i would suggest since i had trouble with this is for the cheeks just contour them just a tad more.  since the photographer is going to be taking a million pics probably with flash and she has great cheek bones too!  your friend is going to look like such a beautiful bride!  ahh i love weddings how exciting!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know NOTHING about blot powder...what shades does it come in?


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful - and I LOVE her lips...she has almost the same coloring as me...I now have to get Viva Glam V lipglass and l/s!!


----------



## devin (May 5, 2006)

you did a great job! she looks very pretty!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 5, 2006)

blot powder loose

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD9  801

pressed

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  430


----------



## Nikki0211 (May 6, 2006)

Ohh, I love everything about it. She's going to look so beautiful on her wedding day! hehe And, I love the pic of everything after you finished...it's fun sometimes too see it all and laugh. lol


----------



## angelwings (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_Wow she looks gorgeous, you got the perfect balance between sexy and subtle good job xx_

 
Ditto


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2006)

i like the affect when she looks down~


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 26, 2006)

ashley im so glad u got that job at MAC ur the most deserving person ever!!!! Well, what can i say the MU is absolutely AMAZINGGGGG.....i love how her eyes just stand out & pop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellz (Dec 26, 2006)

Hehe drinkin on the "job"

I did hear the studio fix can cause problems if flash is used...


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 26, 2006)

Definately don't Studio Fix on a bride or anyone having pictures taken.  It will look ghost white because of the flash.  I love using Hyper Real for weddings.  It's really easy to match up as well since it only comes in a few shades.  Blot powder comes in Light, Dark, Medium Dark, Dark.  It has no coverage, it just takes away shine and won't keep building up if she touches up more than once.  Your skills are amazing!  Her makeup looks beautiful.


----------



## missunderstood (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome!! It's dramatic yet not overly done.


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 28, 2006)

Ooh girl blot powder is a must for me, it comes in loose and in pressed all the way from light to deep dark.
She looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Pushpa (Dec 28, 2006)

i <3 the lips my only suggestion is to keep the crease a little lower as to not cast a shadow over her eyes because she is wearing flasies

i am only saying this from seeing wedding pics and the eyes looks small with a heavy crease

and good job on talking her out of heavy mu she would most def regret it te he he

you did a beautiful job


----------



## shopgood (Dec 28, 2006)

i love how the lining looks in the single open eye.. she's gonna look amazing!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 28, 2006)

looks fantastic <3


----------



## kawaii (Dec 28, 2006)

So beautiful!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 29, 2006)

fabulous job girl! i am mucho impressed!!!


----------

